# Giving Pills?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I disguise it, and use the pop it in game. I open the dogs mouth and pop in a bit of something nice, but small enough that it will be swallowed straight away (strong tasting cheese is good). After a few repeats, pop in the disguised tablet, then a few more bits of something nice. It helps to practice this when there is not medication involved. Otherwise, you need to get it really well back on the tongue - I push it as far back as I can with my finger, then hold the jaws closed with the muzzle pointing upwards and massage the throat, as you describe.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

fjm said:


> I push it as far back as I can with my finger, then hold the jaws closed with the muzzle pointing upwards and massage the throat, as you describe.


This is what I do and it works - I like the idea of popping in a few treats too. I have to do this from time to time when they dont want to eat their organ meats:doh:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, I did succeed. The first one I put it in her mouth and before she could use her tongue to push it up between her teeth and the side of her mouth, I used a syringe type thing that I had to give one of my dogs kaopectate - and I squirted water into her mouth so she had to swallow.

The other bit I but in a piece of satin ball and then I gave her a tiny piece and I gave Tyson and Sam a tiny piece. When she saw that someone else was getting satin ball, she ate it fast, including the piece with the half a tablet in it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Cream cheese.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

mini zukes treats- they are squish soft- i squish two together with the pill in the center and feed it like a normal treat. 

and once they catch onto that i still do THAT and pop it down their throat- least then it tastes good


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My Shih-tzu liked the pill pockets. But he was really, really sick. Perhaps if he hadn't been so sick, he might not have liked them. Even the little ones were pretty big but they were very squishy.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have found cream cheese or peanut butter work well for pills..it's sticky enought that they keep licking their chops until the pill goes down..I have one dog that can't have peanut butter or cheese luckily he thinks pills are another treat so most of the time he'll take it right out of hand but for those times where he gets wise I put it in a bit of banana..


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

My dogs adore peanut butter and will eat any pills that have been dipped in the stuff.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We use pill pockets & then have an intensive training session where it is the high value treat. She would go crazy trying to do her commands immediately just so she could get her pill.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

Put it in peanut butter and then smear the peanut butter on the roof of the mouth. Works every time.
They seem to love the pill pockets too.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sometimes its all in the sell. If they think they are getting something really yummy they get excited and if its wrapped in a good treat they are sometimes less suspicious of the pill thing. My husband will wrap up the pill in cheese smell it ask if they want some? Smell it again and make them do a trick. Then they get it and gobble it down.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Cream cheese.


That's what I use, too. Coats the pill well, and slides down easy. Works every time, too.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Newt hasn't had to have pills..just liquid meds. But my picky Chows like processed cheese. We keep it on hand specifically for dog meds


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I will have to try the peanut butter. At first it was really easy, but as the days go by it gets harder. My Shih-tzus seem to wolf stuff down, but she chews stuff and manages to find the pill in everything. I tried feta cheese because that was very stinky - but she found the piece of pill. Then I tried hiding it in a piece of chicken wiener and she found it.

Today she has a bit if diarrhea -- so she got rice for breakfast and I put the pills down her throat and squirted water in her mouth. I am cutting out the treats until she has firmer stool. But I will try the peanut butter. 

Luckily after tonight, the pink pill half only has to be every second day. But the big one (cut in half) still has to be twice a day. I suppose it wouldn't work if I crushed the pill and mixed it in her food? Would she likely refuse to eat the food?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Purley said:


> I suppose it wouldn't work if I crushed the pill and mixed it in her food? Would she likely refuse to eat the food?


Some pills should not be crushed. I would check with your vet just to be sure


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, I am stopping the treats because Lucy has diarrhea, so she is getting rice only. My groomer friend gave her half a Pepto Bismol. She put it down that back of her mouth and pushed it down her throat. Gone!

I was scared to do that. I thought she would gag. I am going to have to give that a try with her medication.


----------

